# What types of wood are your recurves made of?



## stmcbrc (Mar 19, 2008)

I am planning on have a new WhisperStik Mojo recurve made by Jim Lund but I cannot make up my mind on the type of wood i want for the riser and the limbs. Would like some recommendations of types of wood that would look nice together and some pics of all of your recurves. Also I am planning on using it for deer hunting.


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite wood combos. It is Macassar Ebony with Kingwood flare. I think the 2 wood colors compliment each other, and the Macassar has some awesome grain!


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

Predator - Hunter model (51#@28", 194 fps): Bubinga riser, Actionboo (bamboo and hard maple composite) limb cores.


----------



## kingrider (Dec 16, 2004)

My fav. bow is a Toelke Whip--It has Cocobola riser and zebrawood veneers on the limbs.


----------



## heydeerman1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a couple pics of my Firefly longbow. It is all Bacote.










This my all bacote Sovereign Ballistik recurve.










This is my wife and mine Voodoo Kustom elk riser longbows. They both have walnut limbs.


----------



## stmcbrc (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice bows! anyone else have pics of their recurves and the type of wood used to make them?


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:archery:

My Hunter has a solid ash riser (grey) with maplecore limbs with blackglass. The Dark Archer is micarta. It's all black with a little white trim.
:beer::thumbs_up


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

This Shafer is walnut dymondwood with Zebrawood limb veneers


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

This Shafer is rosewood dymondwood with quilted maple limb veneers


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

My Shafer longbow is Cocobolo riser with yew limbs


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Top bow is a Black Widow PLX osage.Middle bow is a Widow TFV ironwood(for sale),and the bottom is a Widow PSAX bocote(recently traded that one for a PLV ironwood longbow)


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

My Chek-Mate has walnut limbs and purpleheart and walnut riser.

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj144/DonnieBaker_photos/DSCN0076.jpg

The photo isn't very good, but you get the idea.


----------



## VA-RobinHood (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is a picture of a beautiful Mojo Misperstik JD made for my brother. I have one on order myself.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Bocote and cocobolo are two great-looking woods. I just got in my Chek-Mate Hunter II with bocote and shedua, just like this picture:http://www.recurves.com/photogaller...e Riser with Birdseye Bocote Limb Veneer1.jpg

I also had a Kohannah Kurve that I recently traded, with a cocobolo riser and cocobolo limb veneers. I have no pics of the Kurve, but the beauty of cocobolo can be seen in this picture of a Chek-Mate riser: http://www.recurves.com/photogaller... Hawk Longbow/Hunter II - cocobolo riser1.jpg


----------



## hawkmoon (Dec 18, 2006)

cocobolo and curly maple


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

Cocabola and bacote. Copperhead elite:wink:


----------



## bmacskennel (Nov 26, 2005)

stmcbrc said:


> I am planning on have a new WhisperStik Mojo recurve made by Jim Lund but I cannot make up my mind on the type of wood i want for the riser and the limbs. Would like some recommendations of types of wood that would look nice together and some pics of all of your recurves. Also I am planning on using it for deer hunting.


I'm going to have a 56" made as well. I am thinking cocobola or bacote riser with ebony (outline or flare), bacote limbs with bamboo laminated cores and antler tips. I need to go over and look/feel the different grips as well. I'm leaning toward the Asbell but may go with the classic. The one thing I've heard some guys say is they can't get used to the big swell in his normal riser.


----------



## stmcbrc (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone have Gaboon Ebony in their bows? I am starting to like that wood and I am wondering how well it looks with other types of wood. If your bow has Gaboon Ebony in it could you post a pic? Thanks


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Here in Michigan we have a rare tree that is a distant relative to the Ironwood tree. Not quite as hard as the Ironwood but makes great risers. It is the "Alumawood" tree. The limbs are "Carbonwood." This is a TradTech Titan with Carbon Masters longbow limbs. Kinda looks like Ebony with very little grain.

:smile:

KPC


----------

